# Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120



## awlabadi (18. Februar 2013)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*

Hi,
ich möchte meinen Intel Core i5-3570K mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung wie die Corsair H80 kühlen.

Da gesagt wird, dass die ausgelieferten Lüfter meist recht laut sind, möchte ich diese mit den Corsair SP120 ersetzen.
Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung und wenn: positiv oder negativ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Computer_Freak (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*

Hallo 


Unterschiede wirst du hier nur minimal bemerken, so ca 3-5°C.
Das wichtigste bei dem neuen Lüftern ist das sie auch hohe Drehzahlen erreichen, da der Lamellenabstand beim Radiator sehr eng ist und die Luft mit viel Druck durchgepresst werden muss. 
Also umso langsamer die Lüfter deste schlechter die Kühleistung, das wirkt sich hier noch stärker aus als z.B. bei einem Mugen mit großem Lamellenabstand.


----------



## DumBaz (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*

Hey awlabadi

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit den Lüftern aus, aber die Lüfter der Corsair H80 / H80i haben doch einige unterschiede.

Corsair H80 mitgelieferte Lüfter 2x 120mm, 1300-2500, 77.74-155.48m³/h, 22-39dB(A)

Corsair H80i mitgelieferte Lüfter 2x 120x120x25mm, 2700rpm, 130.75m³/h, 37.68dB(A)

Die Corsair Lüfter die du dir zusätzlich zulegen willst gibt es auch in 2 Variationen:

Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure, 2x 120mm, 1450rpm, Luftdurchsatz: 63.97m³/h
und
Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition High Static Pressure, 2x 120mm, 2350rpm, Luftdurchsatz: 106.03m³/h

Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie Laut die sind, habe keinen von denen, aber mir scheint wichtig zusein, ds die Luftmenge die die Originalen und den
der von dir nachträglich anzubringenden Lüfter möglichst gleich sein sollten.

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## Dartwurst (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*

Nicht die Lüfter sind immer laut, sondern die Pumpe ist es meistens. Stand heute Morgen jedenfalls hier:Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Computer_Freak (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*

@Dartwurst Bei 100% sind die Lüfter um einiges lauter, ich habe den H70 und höre nichts von der Pumpe


----------



## Uter (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Corsair Air Series SP120*



			
				;5005254 schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 -CLOSED-


----------

